# Stealhead trip saturday



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Trying to decide if I should just go to norther michigan and try for some steelies or head to ohio. Anybody know if they are getting steelies on the rocky or vermillion in Ohio. Any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED! Feel free to PM. Thanks in advanve.
-Jack

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Last reports I saw from the rocky was that is was chocolate milk and I haven't heard a legit report on the v. I've heard it's frozen over to jammed to wide open lol 

Not to mention the gauge on the v is busted at the moment. Maybe call a bait shop over that way?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Meters working again.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks! Forgot about the bait shops. Ill give that a try.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Last report I got was today. Mostly frozen over or jammed with ice. And where there was open water, it was muddy. 

So if you're heading to OH for steel I'd keep heading East... I'm staying back and hitting the ice I think.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I talked to a guy at one of the bait shops down there and he Saud the same thing. So I'm heading up to the Ausauble 
In the morning to try and tangle with some chrome. Thanks for the heads up, and good luck out there. Be safe on the ice! 
-jack
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

How'd it go up there?


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

We saw 3 Steelies, but no hookups. Talked to another guy on the river that went o for 1. They're in there, their just scattered.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slappinsalmon (Nov 10, 2013)

Hit the big man if you want fish. Plenty of big fish in the river plus keeping the money in state our local bait shops need anything they can get this time of year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

slappinsalmon said:


> Hit the big man if you want fish. Plenty of big fish in the river plus keeping the money in state our local bait shops need anything they can get this time of year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know the west side has a great fishery, but there's just to many people over there for me. And its about a 3 hour drive to the big man for me. I predominantly fish the east side for those two reasons, the only time you will catch me on that side of the state is to catch the kings when they START to enter the rivers, But thats it. This is the first time in quite a long time ive been skunked up there, but it happens to all of us. You just have to roll with the punches.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slappinsalmon (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea I understand the crowds but in the winter when I usually go I have tippy all to myself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

No crowds over here this time of year, thats for sure


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree as far as the crowds go this time of year. However Its a LONG drive for a day trip. So I'd rather take my chances on the east side.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

